# How to make DFX Audio Enh. working in Media Player Classic?



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 29, 2005)

Guys!

I hv *DFX Audio Enhancer for WMP* installed on my system.

The problem is that it works only in WMP 10 and doesnt wok in Media Player classic  

Is there ne way to make it working in media player classic too?


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 29, 2005)

Go to the options menu,then in the dsp effect tab try to add DFX as ur audio dsp from its folder..
I dont know if it would work but u shd give it a try.
But the fact is media player classic is not the real WMP .Its a completely diff softy that only looks like wmp6


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 29, 2005)

I didnt find ne option like that in either Media Player classic or WMP 10?

Can u pls tell me step by step procedure?


----------



## meet_raman (Oct 30, 2005)

DFX supports Musicmatch Jukebox, Windows Media Player, RealOne, RealPlayer, Winamp 2, Winamp 3, Winamp 5, J. River Media Jukebox and Sonique.

so no luck here buddy


----------

